# Need a Covering for a Concrete Carport



## Amanda (Apr 4, 2006)

I have been trying to improve our outside carport. I cleaned the cement, used Hydrogen Peroxide to remove an oil stain, I have painted the wood, but I would like the cement to look nicer. It's about 40 year old cement, so it has some permanent wear on it. Is there a type of paint or covering that I can put over the cement to make it look like new - - or at least better?


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Use a High grade Exterior Epoxy Concrete foor paint. Make sure you have a good clean floor. I use Tsp and rince it very well. After the paint had cured for a couple days at least, put down some Runners where the tires touch the concrete. Nothing peels paint off a floor faster than Hot Tires. They also have clear concrete floor finishes two. Your local Paint store should have everthing you need.


----------

